# Buggz (yourillusion)



## Illusion (Aug 19, 2008)

It breaks my heart to have to let you all know, that Buggz left us for the Bridge on Aug the 11th. I miss him so much, he was and still is momma's boy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky free at the Bridge Buggz.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Illusion (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks Wabbit and Soooska


----------



## Illusion (Aug 20, 2008)

we miss you baby boy


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Buggz. I love that picture with him sticking his tongue out.

And good to see you back here - wish it could be under happier circumstances 

Jan


----------



## Illusion (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jan, 
I thought that pic captured his personality the best, it's hard to go through them. It's good to see all of you too, I also wish it was under different circumstances. 
Heather


----------



## myheart (Aug 21, 2008)

What a beautiful baby!!! I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Please find healing in your wonderful memories of your special guy, Buggz.

ray:

Prayers and hugs,

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Aug 23, 2008)

He was a very special guy. The healing is going slowly, but i'm trying. Thank you for your prayers and hugs myheart. 


Heather


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2008)

We are sorry for your loss. It's been 2 months since we lost Commander Bun-Bun and it's still hard looking at pictures, but not so bad as last month. Great picture, too. Larry and Nancy


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you loss.Rest in peace Buggz:bunnyangel:


----------



## Illusion (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you Larry, Nancy and Happi Bun. Hopefully it'll get easier as time goes by.
Thanks everyone for your support and careing words.

Heather


----------



## BSAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Rest in Peace Buggz and binky free at the bridge...:rainbow:


----------



## Illusion (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you BSAR


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. May Buggz rest in peace!:rainbow::angel:

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Buggz, my sweet sweet baby boy. I fell in love with you the moment I held you. I miss you so much, it still hurts so bad. You were and still are my heart bunny. I would do anything to have you back, to see you lying on the floor, or have you come running when I open the Craisin bag. I still smile when I think of you, but I just want to break down and cry at the same time. I can't put into words what you mean to me. You changed my life big guy, I will forever love you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh goodness, what adorable photos! Buggz looked to have so much character - he was in to everything!

it's awful when we lose our furry friends - especially a heart bunny - butI really believe that they are always with us, and know how much they were/are loved.

God Bless, Buggz, you beig, beautiful boy 

Jan


----------



## Illusion (Sep 1, 2008)

Buggz was indescribable, he was funny, sweet, and most of all he was my baby. I really hope he knows, how much we all loved him. We buried him in the back yard in his favorite tunnel. The kitchen window looks out over the backyard, so I see it everyday. I've thought about planting flowers, kind of make a memorial. Just can't seem to make myself do it yet.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Buggz was indescribable, he was funny, sweet, and most of all he was my baby. I really hope he knows, how much we all loved him. We buried him in the back yard in his favorite tunnel. The kitchen window looks out over the backyard, so I see it everyday. I've thought about planting flowers, kind of make a memorial. Just can't seem to make myself do it yet.


I am sure he did know how much you loved him.

I think, when you are ready to do it, making a memorial for him would be lovely, whether it's flowers or something else. Then you could look out of the window and take pleasure in your memories 

Jan


----------



## Illusion (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you Jan, your kind, and careing words have givin me support during this time. Sometimes I feel like a rambling idiot, but it kind of feels better to get it out. 
Thanks again,
Heather


----------

